# Southern Pacific 2-8-0 photos



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a few photos today of my first of two Aristo 2-8-0's. I had it out for "pull" tests. As some of you know from my post in the product review section I was not a happy camper when I got this these locos. They would not run on my Sunset Valley track because of wheel gage problems. Lewis Polk has since announced that the next run will have new wheels that more closely match the NMRA standards. A friend of mine who is a machinist and also a 1/29 modeler turned the wheels on this loco so that the flanges have a much better profile. I can pull twenty 40' cars on the mainline with ease, and 12-15 up 135' of 2% grade on a branch line that has a 16' diameter loop near the summit. Lots of kitbashing on this one as you can see. The second loco will hit the workbench soon. The vandy tender is a Aristo kitbash.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've now seen everything, Paul with steam???????? 
Does the smoker work??


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Exceptional effort Paul, very well done! 

Its good to here the beast can pull some cars too....... 

Can we see a close-up of the modified drivers? 

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is nice work... Looks real and loved the Cond.for branch line work..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang that locomotive is beautiful and really looks nice on your layout. I never thought I would live to see the day that you would have a steamer! Awesome Paul!

You are probably flying down in November for the Fairplex run, right? Any chance of bringing it down to run. Maybe carry-on??


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul... The images are superb. 

What a great job on the locomotive.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

wholy cow that is a nice girl! Geesh!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
The smoke does work. Just didn't have it on in the photos. It has a TAS smoke unit that chuffs in sync with the sound. The smoke can be trurned on/off from the Airwire transmitter.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Needs to get dirty Paul, you know how Sp was with maintenance. Especially those oil burner tenders, I will get my airbrush ready for November 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Paul, 
That vandy tender looks real nice! The USRA style tender you sold me is almost done with the modifications required to run behind my live steam mikado. It now has a fuel tank with water bath, steam line to heat the water bath, receiver and batteries. Just need to get a body mount coupler on it, paint and letter RUTLAND and we are good to go. Hope to steam it this weekend at a steam meet on Saturday in NH. 

Thanks agin for the tender! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,
It will get weathered but not until the second one is finished. I just wish I knew more about setting up the Phoenix sound. My steam knowledge is minimal. Kind of just doing what sounds good to me. It won't take near as long to do the second loco as my lessons and methods were all worked out on the first one. The second tender is already done. Speaking of the tenders,they are really nothing more than battery cars with a fuse and on/off switch. Everything else is in the boiler. There ia quite a bit of room in there to work with. The weight on the loco is only about 14oz. more than stock. Most of that extra weight is from a piece of lead that I used as a heat sink for a voltage regulator on the smoke unit. I did not purposely add any weight. With the new wheels this thing runs as smooth as a anybody could want, even at crawl speeds through turnouts. Sent a second set yesterday to be turned.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul...... Email on the way....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Paul. She looks terrific!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul; 

Don't know what happened to my earlier post, but the locomotive looks wonderful. I had noted that it looked like you could send photos to Trains Magazine (and they would not know that it was a model). 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That really looks nice Paul. Looking forward to seeing them weathered. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul I'm not a "Steamy" but that loco does look nice. But I have to say, once again the natural look of your whole layout just blows me away.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
Thanks for the layout compliment. It is a challenge here in the rainy northwest to keep a dry southwest look.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul I'm not a "Steamy"...More's the pity!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul I have the very same problem over here in "Sunny" ??? England. But I'm working on it. 

Dwight it's all the oil leaks that keep me away...........................


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

great...now I want one....Thanks Paul! haha, looks awesome!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean,
I now have the second one done and tested. Hope to get up some more photos soon. They doublehead together real well.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
that is a beautiful job on the engine and a good looking layout.


----------

